# ViP 622 vs. ViP 722 and lease vs. buy



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello,
I guess I've waited to the 11th hour to make a decision about the move to mpeg4 capable receivers, mainly because I don't want to accept only one HD DVR receiver and not be able to watch all the programming in all rooms and because I would also like the functionality of the DVR in all rooms. 

I have the old AEP with HD and Voom ; my receivers are leased 924, 811, and 510. The 510 has been replaced 3 times in the past several months and still doesn't work worth a flip. Per Dish, this receiver is no longer supported. So I will essentially have 3 unsupported receivers in a couple of weeks. 

My question is whether there are now more receivers available and Dish is more willing to allow multiple HD DVR dual tuners per account? I could replace the three receivers with 2 dual tuner HD DVR receivers. Also, I have seen an ad for the new ViP 722 HD DVR receiver which has more recording capacity, but the new receiver is scheduled to be available the day AFTER the deal for current customers expires. What charges are applied to an owned dual tuner HD DVR receiver vs. a leased receiver? I am considering leasing only one from Dish and buying the 722 if the monthly charges aren't exorbitant. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For the most part your monthly fee for a leased receiver will be the same as for an owned one. Sometimes the first receiver is free (or bundled with your base package) but additional receivers, whether owned or leased, will cost the same anyway.

New ViP series (211, 222, 622, and upcoming 722) are $6.00 per receiver after the first one. There is also a $5.98 fee on the DVR model per month, but that is waived for all receivers if you subscribe to the Everything pack so probably not something you will see.

Dish has a 4-tuner lease limit... so if you need more than 4 tuners you pretty much will be forced to buy anything additional after that. Some folks have been able to get 2 of the ViP622 DVRs, especially when replacing multiple receivers on the account. You may have to speak with a supervisor or escalate to a "special handling" type of person as a normal CSR may or may not be able to handle this upgrade for you... but there shouldn't be a lack of hardware that would prevent you from doing it. In fact, since you would be replacing 3 receiver with 2 DVRs I would think they would be happy to go this route with you.

Since you have a 942 already, chances are good that your dish assembly and switches are all up to snuff for handling the ViP receivers so you may even be able to talk them into just shipping the receivers to you, as opposed to having to schedule an installer visit.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks HDMe (not Batman!) . I'll give it a whirl and see what they say. Based on the info at hand, I guess there's no advantage to buying the 722 (other than the bigger hard drive).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll own 622 then after installing 500 GB SATA disk you'll have 722 .


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Freckles said:


> Thanks HDMe (not Batman!) . I'll give it a whirl and see what they say. Based on the info at hand, I guess there's no advantage to buying the 722 (other than the bigger hard drive).


You are welcome. Some folks like to always buy, but for me I can't really see an advantage. The exception, of course, is if you want more receivers than Dish will lease and then you sort of have to buy them.

It is also not 100% clear at this point if the 722 model will actually allow customers to use the extra space or if it will be reserved for VOD services. It is entirely possible that if the space is reserved for more VOD, then you may not notice a difference between the two models... and as mentioned once the external hard drive feature is enabled you can expand storage that way and be good too.


----------



## octavian (Jul 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> If you'll own 622 then after installing 500 GB SATA disk you'll have 722 .


Are you saying that we can upgrade the hard drive in our 622's? I thought upgrading 622's was not possible. Or are you talking about external USB storage.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

INTERNAL. Use any SATA and you'll be OK, if you're own it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> INTERNAL. Use any SATA and you'll be OK, if you're own it.


Unless something changes... those who have owned 622 receivers and reported trying to put a larger hard drive inside reported that the receiver did not let them use the additional space. Instead, the software reported the same available space and basically ignored the additional.

There has been no evidence presented that upgrading the internal hard drive of a ViP receiver accomplishes anything.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Unless something changes... those who have owned 622 receivers and reported trying to put a larger hard drive inside reported that the receiver did not let them use the additional space. Instead, the software reported the same available space and basically ignored the additional.
> 
> There has been no evidence presented that upgrading the internal hard drive of a ViP receiver accomplishes anything.


Does this:

http://www.philly.com/dailynews/col...___Whats_new_in_TV__DVR__satellite_radio.html

"And thanks to new firmware (also downloadable to the 622 for a one-time fee of $39.95), you can plug in an external hard drive and greatly increase recording capacity."

have anything to do with using additional space and could be why additional space is not being recognized?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The upcoming ability to add external hard drive storage through the USB port is a different animal. Once enabled, people will be able to use external storage to archive (and playback) content from their receiver... but the internal hard drive (where recordings are scheduled to go) will still be the same.

Thus far no one has demonstrated an ability to add space to the internal hard drive and have it recognized by the software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cariera said:


> Does this:
> "And thanks to new firmware (also downloadable to the 622 for a one-time fee of $39.95), you can plug in an external hard drive and greatly increase recording capacity."
> <...>


No, doesn't.

The author just did show his weakness in the technology. 
*Enabling *the new (existing in common version SW for all 622/722) feature have nothing with reprogramming to special SW version. 
Just imagine if you have more then one 622/722 and later 211 and will buy the feature for $40?
You're on a phone, the CSR telling wait for 20min and we will update your whole DVR set for enable external disk. :eek2:


----------



## jerrynorton (Jan 1, 2007)

P Smith, can you please give a source for your instructions to increase recording time by installing a higher capacity SATA drive in ViP622? I have not looked into this for awhile, but like HDMe I had heard that the additional capacity would be ignored by ViP622.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try replace current disk to 500 GB from Maxtor or WD or Seagate.


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

cariera said:


> Does this:
> 
> http://www.philly.com/dailynews/col...___Whats_new_in_TV__DVR__satellite_radio.html
> 
> ...


has anyone managed to order this firmware upgrade? does it have an order code? I just called them, and they were clueless.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

iaw4 said:


> has anyone managed to order this firmware upgrade? does it have an order code? I just called them, and they were clueless.


The release date, at last word, was August 15th. Up and until that date, and possibly even that day if you call early, the CSRs either will not know about the option OR are instructed not to talk about it.


----------

